# MDMA overdose



## Enjoi

How much molly would an average person have to eat to die?  Not die from heat exaustion or anything else.  Just from eating too much molly.


----------



## Informer112

I bet the average tolerance is near like 1 gram to 1.5 to be near death for pure mdma...

I remember I had like four caps worth of pure mdma I threw into my drink. I felt so fucked up. I still felt good like a normal mdma buzz and what not by my eyes were rolling up to my head so much and my jaw was all over the place. It felt like I was oding. It got so intense at first I couldn't listen to music and I lied down in my bed watching a movie all fucked up. The music on the movie sounded so weird and it was so excited by my eyes were all over the god damn place.

That was probably like 400 mg-700 mg.


----------



## Enjoi

That sounds about right.  I couldn't find any info on the web that said a certain amount though.  I ate a half gram the other night, and was just wondering if it was easy to od, cause I want to avoid overdose.  I don't think I would even want to eat a whole gram at once.


----------



## mdmantpa

I had a gram bag of molly once at festival, and just meant to take a bump.  I put the straw in the bag like an idiot and was like OH FUCK when I accidentally snorted up the whole bag 

I was definitely on the verge of major problems, but one of the ladies running a drink stand at the fest. took me in and had me lay down and drink some water and put cool, wet cloths on my body.  After about 2-3 hours I was feeling like I was just normally rolling again, so I thanked her and went off to go party lol


----------



## FlowMotion

I don't understand doing mass quantities like half a g of molly in a night. At somepoint you just get the ampethamine effects and the roll can become to strong and be unconfortable. 

I've seen someone take about .5g of molly once and they went into a seziure, past out on the floor, and started foaming at the mouth. 

Don't play with your life, and as I believe with MDMA, less is truley more.

FM


----------



## SGHteller

LD50 for MDMA - 80mg/kg


----------



## Enjoi

FlowMotion said:


> I don't understand doing mass quantities like half a g of molly in a night. At somepoint you just get the ampethamine effects and the roll can become to strong and be unconfortable.
> 
> I've seen someone take about .5g of molly once and they went into a seziure, past out on the floor, and started foaming at the mouth.
> 
> Don't play with your life, and as I believe with MDMA, less is truley more.
> 
> FM



Well I had already eaten .2 of this molly before, so I knew how strong it was.  And I wanted to roll extremely hard and party last weekend.  I personally like my experiences to be as intense as possible.  So I had .6 left and ate most of it all at once.  It hit me really hard and was overwelming.  Which is what I wanted it to be like.


----------



## ct-boi

SGHteller said:


> LD50 for MDMA - 80mg/kg


Quite a bit more than a gram then.


----------



## RGB

ct-boi said:


> Quite a bit more than a gram then.



That's the LD50 for lab animals in a controlled environment...I doubt most people take care of themselves as well, unfortunately. Also, I'm pretty sure anyone would balk at a 5% chance of death, let alone 50%.


----------



## Enjoi

I'm wondering how much you need to eat to straight up die from it being too much.


----------



## Newbierock

FlowMotion said:


> I don't understand doing mass quantities like half a g of molly in a night. At somepoint you just get the ampethamine effects and the roll can become to strong and be unconfortable.
> 
> I've seen someone take about .5g of molly once and they went into a seziure, past out on the floor, and started foaming at the mouth.
> 
> Don't play with your life, and as I believe with MDMA, less is truley more.
> 
> FM



It seems most people tend to do silly amounts once the comedown starts kicking in, i'm guilty of this myself. Start going down, so you snort a few points which doesn't do much, then eat some more, sniff some more then just end up a vegetable for the rest of the night unable to remember more than 5 seconds of conversation...hah. It's all just a matter of self control which sadly many people don't have. Listen to FM peeps.

Although i've seen somebody eat  about a gram by accident once, passed it him he ate it all thinking that was just his dose...


----------



## drumnbass420

Haha reminds me of my sat night. I dunno why I did sooo much mollly but I did. I wasnt at a club, maybe that's why. I usually measure out my doses but didnt this time. I estimate upwards of 300-400+ within 2 hours plus that was mixed with lots of K. All done nasally. Don't remember really what happened, think I was in and out of it most of the time. Don't even remember going to sleep but I did after the sun came up. I woke up at 730am and started sniffing K again.Yeah I would't recommend it to anyone who hasn't been doing this for a while. I'm ok been rolling for 9 years already. I had fun though..


----------



## SececaRD

I guess it really all dependz on the purity of the Molly. Back in the day I used to get powder in Caps but who knows if it were pure.


----------



## MazDan

Remember that LD50 is for rats.

And iut means the point at which 50% of people are likely to die.

That means that some will die a lot earlier than that.

Do you want to be one of the 1% who dies after a tiny ammount??

Check yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## silentscience

o OD'd on 5 gelcaps that I consumed within 2 hours. mind you i also did a gram of k and 2 grams of shrooms.


----------



## Enjoi

Newbierock said:


> It seems most people tend to do silly amounts once the comedown starts kicking in, i'm guilty of this myself. Start going down, so you snort a few points which doesn't do much, then eat some more, sniff some more then just end up a vegetable for the rest of the night unable to remember more than 5 seconds of conversation...hah. It's all just a matter of self control which sadly many people don't have. Listen to FM peeps.
> 
> Although i've seen somebody eat  about a gram by accident once, passed it him he ate it all thinking that was just his dose...



Those people must be retarded.  I eat a large amount all at once to start the night off.  Towards the end of the night, I want to come down so I can sleep.  I'll smoke a few blunts, go to bed, then wake and bake when I wake up in 2 hours.


----------



## tails

silentscience said:


> o OD'd on 5 gelcaps that I consumed within 2 hours. mind you i also did a gram of k and 2 grams of shrooms.



Maybe you just get -really- bad drugs, but you can't take 5 doses of molly, a gram of k, and 2 grams of shrooms in two hours.  If you did manage to anyhow you'd be so far into a K hole you wouldn't even know if you were ODing.  I mean the K I get you can hole on less than 0.2...


----------



## silentscience

no, I was snrotin the k all day from 9 am to when I od'd at like 8 pm.

however the 5 gelcaps were consumed within 2 hours and hats what I think caused the OD.


----------



## captain codshit

No this is not right, the lethal dose for MDMA is said to be around 8grams! Obviously you could OD on much less, but i have take over a gram of crystal MDMA in one night and been completely wiped out but i have done it. I actually find i can take more MDMA when its in pill form if you work it out by mgs, anyone know why that is? Like with crystal after about 1g-1.5g i am absolutely mangled and cant do any more! But with pills i can eat like 25 of those white lovehearts which are tested in Holland @ 86mg. Possibly because the MDMA in the pills isnt as good?


----------



## longtimelurker

absorbtion rates innit


----------



## Enjoi

I think he's talking about molly in capsules.


----------



## Monkeybizness

captain codshit said:


> No this is not right, the lethal dose for MDMA is said to be around 8grams! Obviously you could OD on much less, but i have take over a gram of crystal MDMA in one night and been completely wiped out but i have done it. I actually find i can take more MDMA when its in pill form if you work it out by mgs, anyone know why that is? Like with crystal after about 1g-1.5g i am absolutely mangled and cant do any more! But with pills i can eat like 25 of those white lovehearts which are tested in Holland @ 86mg. Possibly because the MDMA in the pills isnt as good?


 molly is usually reallly pure and is already in powder form, the pill is usually cut and needs to desolve so it hits u slower .


----------



## jamaica0535

There has only been one "i think i took too much" moment, 3 of the best beans i have ever taken, they had to have been over 100mg each because i have taken up to 250mg of molly at once and still been pretty coherent....

I could do very little else but lie there. 

I only had planned to take 2, but i got pulled over and managed to get out of it and be on my way but as soon as i saw the blue lights i ate the 3rd and that just made things a little bit much....

In no shape to drive, and my head light was out (reason i got pulled over), i called some friends and ended up getting out of the house....

For the duration in which i felt i could hardly move, i just laid there and got one really long back rub....

After i came down a little i was fine, i did feel really terrible the next day though...


----------



## xhead406

idk ive od'd on 10 tabs before and lived but i have a high tolerance for it. just depends on the person, some people can die from 2.


----------



## jamaica0535

I had a friend who got arrested for an unrelated cause and he ate a gram of some ridiculously good molly when he got puled over....

they arrested him for something stupid....


----------



## XTC305

Question:  I wanna try molly this weekend, but I don't know how much I should get...  When I roll, I usually do 2-3 pills once a month, every two months...  Advice?  100, 200 mg?  Thanks!


----------



## etard7007

only a gram?!?! no way possible. 

more like 5-6 grams... i know people who have eaten 20+ pills which also have speed in them and survived. pure mdma would be much higher. i have eaten a gram of mdma in one night... i am typing so i must be alive.


----------



## wappedout

yep iv ate 26 of those love hearts captain codshit was talken about and also know people who have ate them into the 30+ mark. jst depends on the person and ther tolerance


----------



## blode

The closest I have come to OD'ing is probably when I took 5 MDMA pills in one night with an extremely low tolerance.  I started to get really shaky and sweaty and tired but some of my mates told me if I fell asleep I could possibly die so they kept me awake.  It was scary as hell but passed after about half an hour,


----------



## SolidGrain

Depends on the person really. Anything over a half gram in a night and I start to feel extremely edgy.


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

I know friends who have consumed stupid ammounts of MDMA, just roll with it never take too much at once... spread it out over the night and your body will know when your having a good time. You would have to try hard to OD, I had a bad experience from taking too much and went insane from paranoia.. but thats after 23 pills. 
Anyways be safe.


----------



## loveedovee

wappedout said:


> yep iv ate 26 of those love hearts captain codshit was talken about and also know people who have ate them into the 30+ mark. jst depends on the person and ther tolerance



Agreed last year from saturday afternoon to monday morning on a 2 day session i ate well over 25 of them, the magic wern't there after the first night but you did need to double drop them to get a ncie some up.

I've eat a gram of mandy many times at raves and have been fucked up in a good way but very spangled way, i know some one who ate 15 puma's last wknd in the uk these are nice pills atm around 100-110mg mark, he was just messy and loved it

So i agree with captain and wappedout you'd need well over 3 - 4 grams for it to be a lethal dose


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Hey a quick question. I used to drink alot while on MDMA and I have a problem as do many others that I have a hard time trying to pee, I was wondering if my past experiences can lead to kidney or even bladder failure or problems in the future?


----------



## Ringfinger

That-Strange-Guy said:


> Hey a quick question. I used to drink alot while on MDMA and I have a problem as do many others that I have a hard time trying to pee, I was wondering if my past experiences can lead to kidney or even bladder failure or problems in the future?



Hey man, I have no idea but it's always good to piss a few times while rolling (and replenish yourself with water).

It might be hard to piss but if you calmly try and let it out it always work for me.

I wouldn't worry too much about it though.


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Ringfinger said:


> Hey man, I have no idea but it's always good to piss a few times while rolling (and replenish yourself with water).
> 
> It might be hard to piss but if you calmly try and let it out it always work for me.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about it though.



Yeah i found leaning your hands against the wall behind the toilet with closed eyes helps to relax enough to piss. and yeah i just dont wanna do damage because I normally piss like 50 times when i drink a case of beer and on MDMA i piss maybe 4 or 5 times.


----------



## infinity2k7

Once you get to 1gram+ amounts it seems to get really confusing and hallucinogenic, i wouldn't worry about overdose though you'd have to do ridiculous amounts


----------

